# Henderson, NC - Bobby



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hello moderators,

I saw a GSD on Facebook that will be put to sleep today if not adopted, a sweet dog, 4 years old in Henderson NC at Vance County animal control. His name is Bobby.


thanks


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

oh, here's his pic. I just e-mailed them...im not sure what the $100 is for, but offer it pay it if it'll buy him time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bobby is not listed on the Vance County petfinder. Maybe you should call them and ask for details on him?

http://www.vancecounty.com/animalcontrol.htm


Vance County Animal Shelter
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Henderson, NC: Petfinder


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

*Henderson, NC 4 Y/O Male GSD Gas TODAY!*

Please help Bobby if you can. I found a like on Facebook. I already e-mailed them. They are looking for $100 to "increase his chances of adoption" I offered to pay that, although don't know what that means. Am I buying him more days? paying for vet stuff? anyone know?

He is in Vance County Animal Control, and gas/heart stick kill shelter on "Death Row" I believe scheduled to die TODAY.

[email protected] was the e-mail provided on FB. Here is his pic.

(Mods you can delete my other thread asking about posting without ID)

thanks


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Jax your brilliant!

Ok, he is there, but in no danger of being PTS! this facebook post said his time was up today. I honestly feel like an idiot now, and should have called first.

They said he just got in, and has a 72 hour window before he could even be up for adoption. She said since the FB post went up she's gotten 10 calls this morning alone!!!! makes you feel good. 

She said he'll be adopted back out in no time. 

yay for Bobby! Boo for me. Next time I see something like this I'll investigate more before post.

Moderaters you can please delete both my posts about Bobby now.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

please delete. I called animal control and Bobby is safe. Facebook misled me. sorry!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

NEVER apologize for posting a shelter dog. Better safe than sorry. All the apps. are great, but if I were you, I would keep in touch with the shelter, until I was sure "Bobby" was out. No dog is really safe, while he is still in the shelter.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> NEVER apologize for posting a shelter dog. Better safe than sorry. All the apps. are great, but if I were you, I would keep in touch with the shelter, until I was sure "Bobby" was out. No dog is really safe, while he is still in the shelter.


I will follow up on Bobby for sure! thanks, I maybe don't feel quite as dumb now haha


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

A couple of lessons for you, Josh.

Please make sure to read the link below before offering to give money to any organization or individual that you do not know.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-know-where-dog-going-w-rhayas-post.html

Questions about posting should not be put in the Urgent section. Also, ChipIn links are not allowed to be posted on this site. See the Board Rules for the specific wording on solicitation.

Thanks.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Jamie, 

I posted in Urgent because at the time I believe Bobby was going to be put to sleep like any minute now. I did look at the rules, but missed the chip in stuff. I just wanted to get something up quick since i thought this truely was urgent, maybe even a matter of hours or minutes.

But yes, lessons learned thats for sure. this was my first "rescue post" I'm 0 for 1 lol


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

It was fine that you posted the 2nd thread in Urgent. ChipIn falls under solicitation. I moved it to Non-Urgent since he isn't in immediate danger.

Please follow up with the shelter if you can and let us know when he truly is safe. When he is confirmed safe, you can hit the notify button () to let us know to move the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Gotcha. So, since I'm clearly new to this; if he becomes available for adoption in 72 hours, when do you think I should check back?

I wonder why the Facebook post I saw said today was his final day? Scam?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I would check back maybe the day after he is available.

Hard to say the reasoning behind the facebook post. If they took people's money and didn't pull him, then yes scam. But won't know that for sure until later. They could be honestly trying to raise the money to pull him and didn't actually contact the shelter to check on his status.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

ok thanks Jamie. I'll update this thread after I check in with animal control on Monday.


----------

